# Got caught in the rain (5Dmk3, 5Dmk3, 7D boddies soaked)



## dtmcnamara (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok so I got caught in a freak storm over the weekend and all my gear is soaking wet, the list includes:

5DMK3
5DMK2
7D
70-200mm f/2.8 IS II
50mm f/1.2
50mm f/1.4
11-16 f/2.8
3 battery grips for the cameras
2 580EXII Flashes

We were shooting at a festival and had to hike 2 miles to our car in the rain after 20x20ft tents started to get ripped from the ground and thrown around like newspapers in the city streets. All gear was on for 10 minutes in the rain, since we were more worried about a possible tornado. Once we realized that the cameras were still on they were shut down and then were still rained on for another 20 minutes. The 7D looks like it took most damage with water floating in the top LCD screen.

My question is how long should I keep these in the rice to be safe? They have been in rice since 2pm on Saturday. I have shoots starting this thursday and I cannot really afford another camera, especially since I bough the MK3 literally a week ago last Monday.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd get them to your local camera repair, asap.


----------



## Studio1930 (Oct 2, 2012)

Like a good neighbor, State Farm is there. 

Seriously though, there is no way to tell how long you will need to dry them in rice since you really don't know how much water got in them (if any as some of those devices are weather sealed). Get them to a qualified repair center (if you can find one) or just turn them on and give them a try. Either way, I would be prepared to either reschedule the upcoming shoot or contact your favorite rental store to rent some gear while the other is being repaired.

Good luck.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 2, 2012)

On the bright side, you're alive and well.


----------



## willis (Oct 2, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> On the bright side, you're alive and well.


Oh you tiger.. You so random! ;D

But how about lenses. Survived all that?


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 2, 2012)

Not sure about the 7D or the 5D Mk II, but I've done an entire two photoshoot in pouring rain with my 5D Mk III with no problems whatsoever (at least none that I can tell).


I truly hope your cameras will be OK, I know it would really such to lose such a large investment. 
Good luck to you Sir.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd make sure the speedlites are well and truly dried out before trying to put batteries in and turn them on. If there's enough moisture to short across some of the capacitors when they're at or near full capacity, that's not going to make for fun times.

Find some of those little color changing silica gel thingies, change out the rice if you haven't already. Then call up your local camera rental shop and ask them to put 1 or 2 cameras on rental hold for you just in case. The night before (or at least a few hours before) put the camera/lenses in your normal bag each with a couple of the silica gel packs in each compartment next to the piece of equipment. Check the gel before hand, and if it's turned the bad color, don't use and put back in rice. If it's fine, then power up the equipment, try out various functions and if it works fine use it, otherwise just get the rental(s) and figure on carrying some large plastic bags you can toss over your equipment and/or you for next time.


----------



## Vonbon (Oct 3, 2012)

I twice got this bad situation with my gadgets. First you must remove the battery. Short circuit usually will cost you 50% of new one. Especially with any digital device with modular electronic boards inside.

When there's no warranty left, try to open most of the body then put it on hair dryer. Do not push too hard, you dont know every little screws and knacks inside. And dont over cooked with hair dryer too. When everything safe & dry, you can try it on. If it won't blink then go to repair store, if it back to life then you save around $50 at least. 

For device under warranty, you can use rice then repair it in service center. When the hardware would not be covered, but you can save extra for service fee.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2012)

The 7D and the flashes need attention. Your 7D likely got water in thru the flash, and that high voltage capacitor is a concern. Do not turn the camera on.
Your 5D's are likely OK. Not having that flash and associated body opening in the top keeps water out.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2012)

Reminded me my trip to HongKong in July. I ended up putting a shopping plastic bag over my 5D III and 16-35 II.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 3, 2012)

On my recent trip to Sweden I shot for two hours in the rain with my 5D Mk III and 24-105L. No problems at all.

I'm surprised to hear the 7D had water behind the LCD. What lens, if any, was mounted?


----------



## distant.star (Oct 3, 2012)

.
Not much help now, I know. But for the future. A box of these is $3 to $5 depending on where and when. Fold one up and keep it in your bag. If that much water comes along, these seem like a good investment.


----------



## Standard (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a proven technique that has been confirmed by many photographers as well as other electronic repair technicians. I have this worked on my iPod which was accidentally dropped in water.

For best results, do this right away. The longer you wait, the chance of water getting into the electronic parts is much higher.

(1) Make sure the camera is turned off. Take the memory card and battery out of the camera and store them in a dry place. If you have images on the memory card, refrain from inserting them into a card reader right away. Instead let it sit in a dry area for a few hours before attempting to transfer the images. Don't bother to take the lens off. Doing this, you take the risk of getting water into the camera mount. Plus you'll want the lens to be included so it can dry together with the camera.

(2) Take a small dry bath towel, and in pressing motion, dab the camera until it's dry or as best as you can dry it. Don't wipe it as the wiping motion may push water into the crevices.

(3) Next you will need to get some white rice. Yes, you heard right. Rice. Long grain, Jasmine, whatever. Take a sturdy dry plastic bag, carefully put your camera in in (if you have more than one camera, use a bag for each camera). Pour enough rice to cover the entire camera. Now close up the plastic bag completely, either by hand tying the open ends or use a twist tie or rubber band. Let the bag with rice and camera sit in a dry place for a good 8 hours, or better yet overnight into the next day. Every once in a while rotate the camera in the bag, making sure most of the rice is covering the camera. You can do this without opening the bag. The rice will soak up all the remaining water and moisture.

(4) When you think the camera has been sitting long enough in the rice, untie the bag and carefully take the camera out. I say "carefully" because you don't want any rice powder to get inside, or under the lcd or crevices. Once the camera is out, use a brush, preferrably a lens or camera cleaning brush and brush off all the remaining rice still sticking to the camera. Use a rocket blower to blow the rest off the camera.

(5) Put the memory card and battery back into the camera. Turn it on. If no error blinking messages come up, you should be good to go. To be safe, now would be a good time to transfer the images onto your hard drive if you haven't done so.

Cross your fingers and wish for luck.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 3, 2012)

i think the lens that you had on the 7d was either one of the following:
1. 50mm f/1.4
2. 11-16 f/2.8

50mm f/1.2 is not fully protect your camera but it does offer protection around the lens mount. as if 70-200mm was put on your 7d, i would guess there is no problem...

note: after market battery grips might undo the camera seal capability...


----------



## rHellfire (Oct 3, 2012)

This is why I use Peli Cases and Gepe Card Safe Bags for all my equipment. I once was very happy about having them in a similar situation as yours. One big Peli Case costs less than 200$ and this is (in first row) the best insurance you can get!

Hope that everything is still working. Water damages are always a big problem...


----------



## tphillips63 (Oct 3, 2012)

Canon 7D - Hardcore Durability Test

7D durability, survived major abuse and kept working. This link has been posted in the past here.

As for drying, if the sun is out a car is a good place, not in direct sunlight of course, and even in the house the longer you can wait the better. Air drying evaporation is best.

I hope not much gets messed up for you.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 3, 2012)

rHellfire said:


> This is why I use Peli Cases and Gepe Card Safe Bags for all my equipment. I once was very happy about having them in a similar situation as yours. One big Peli Case costs less than 200$ and this is (in first row) the best insurance you can get!
> 
> Hope that everything is still working. Water damages are always a big problem...



I use them... Peace of mind cannot be overstated...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> rHellfire said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I use Peli Cases and Gepe Card Safe Bags for all my equipment. I once was very happy about having them in a similar situation as yours. One big Peli Case costs less than 200$ and this is (in first row) the best insurance you can get!
> ...



+1. At home, my gear is stored in Pelican Storm cases (I prefer the Storm latches to the Peli knuckle-busters). Even in the house, leaks can happen. Pipes can burst. I have a toddler. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2012)

rHellfire said:


> This is why I use Peli Cases and Gepe Card Safe Bags for all my equipment. *I once was very happy about having them in a similar situation as your*s. One big Peli Case costs less than 200$ and this is (in first row) the best insurance you can get!
> 
> Hope that everything is still working. Water damages are always a big problem...


You actually take the cases out with you when hiking for miles? I think a zip lock bag is more practical.


----------



## applecider (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is a thought. I use heated corn (whole kernels in a zippered pillow cover made of cloth) to heat my back. I microwave the corn in the cover till hot, no it does not pop. One might be able to get a little extra boost out of the rice if you microwaved it until it was warm and then follow then steps outlined in other posts. The rice can be reused many times if you do this, and then used for a foot warmer etc. Putting the corn or rice in a cover might keep it a little better controlled too.

And no I am not suggesting microwaving the camera.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 4, 2012)

Trying to be positive...  Good lord man, buy a camera bag with some weather proofing! I own several Lowpro AW bags and have been through tropical rainstorms without a drop of water on the gear. Side benefit: you can carry the cameras in a camera bag!

Each one of my bags has a drawstring trash bag inside so i can enclose the bag and float it if necessary.


----------



## rHellfire (Oct 4, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> rHellfire said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I use Peli Cases and Gepe Card Safe Bags for all my equipment. *I once was very happy about having them in a similar situation as your*s. One big Peli Case costs less than 200$ and this is (in first row) the best insurance you can get!
> ...



Yes I take them everywhere  I got the back-packaging "thing", so I can put the 1560 case on the back.
I even took it on a canoe tour and pulled it behind the boat. Everything alright.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 4, 2012)

rHellfire said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > rHellfire said:
> ...



LOL, I can just see the case floating behind the canoe. Kinda difficult to get the camera in/out of it without risking soaking everything, unless you pull it up into the canoe that is.

Now the forum requires OP to get back to us with how it went, if the equipment dried out enough, etc.


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 4, 2012)

tphillips63 said:


> Canon 7D - Hardcore Durability Test
> 7D durability, survived major abuse and kept working.



While I agree that the 7D is a durable camera, it's not difficult to compromise weather sealing. A non-weather sealed lens or 3rd party grip will do it. It's possible even age can do it to any camera. In any type of diving equipment you are required to check, and replace if necessary, the seals before each use. We can't do that with our cameras, but no doubt the materials used can age, harden, crack, etc.

Bummer to hear this story. I hope everything comes back to life after drying out.


----------



## extremeinstability (Oct 4, 2012)

A fwiw post. Last year I had a T2i and Panasonic TM700 both die on me from getting wet shooting Gavin's Point Dam during record release rates. A couple wave/splashes too many. You'd think I'd learned after the first one went out but took the other out via water as well. I got them to stop working due to water while also using them at that time(obviously) and yet both eventually came back to life. Took a couple hours before the T2i would turn on. Bet your cams will turn out fine. Jinx.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 5, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Trying to be positive...  Good lord man, buy a camera bag with some weather proofing! I own several Lowpro AW bags and have been through tropical rainstorms without a drop of water on the gear. Side benefit: you can carry the cameras in a camera bag!
> 
> Each one of my bags has a drawstring trash bag inside so i can enclose the bag and float it if necessary.



+1  & :-\

I also can endorse the Lowepro AW bags with built-in rain-proof covers, which fit over most of the bag (the exposed part) to keep out 98% of rain (even tropical rain). The remaining 2% doesn't make it through the remaining bag exterior (the black part and lining) - unless you are in a real downpour for absolutely ages, ie hours.

I have a medium-large Lowepro AW shoulder bag (can fit my 7D with 2 lenses, eg 70-300mmL and 15-85mm), and I also have a large Lowepro AW 'slingshot' (one strap backpack type) - that holds 2 camera bodies and about 4 to 5 lenses. Both have great rain covers.

The rain covers are stored / semifolded / semi-scrunched somewhere within a 'hidden open pocket' which faces downward, which is sealed with a velcro strap. So you can immediately pull out the rain cover when needed, it literally takes only seconds to unfold and then extend and guide it over the bag, using the elastic outer rim to cover and latch on to the bag's corners. These rain covers have saved my gear from danger (or potential damage) on numerous times.

Both my DSLRs have been taken and used in places where there is quite a bit of moisture (eg rain, waterfall sprays, even occasional spray from ocean waves). The 7D definitely has quite good sealing, not quite 1D class... but better than the 5DmkII and much better than the xxxD's / Rebels.

Also when I go bushwalking (aka 'hiking' or 'trekking' - I'm Australian!) - I also take spare plastic bags with me: usually garbage bags and then some smaller plastic bags- not only for my camera gear, but also to keep some clothes dry. Handy insurance that weights only a few grams!

I hope we'll hear back from the OP with positive news.... 

Paul


----------



## TAF (Oct 5, 2012)

If you have a friend at the local university science department, see if you can get access to a large bell jar and vacuum pump.

Put everything in the bell jar (with the access covers open and lens off) and draw a vacuum. The lower the pressure the faster the water will evaporate, since the boiling point drops with the pressure. At 0.5 psia (which is pretty easy to achieve), water 'boils' at room temperature, and hence it will all evaporate away fairly quickly.

We use this trick at work when trying to salvage equipment that has been accidentally submerged at sea; we flush with distilled water then vacuum dry. Works most of the time, at least well enough to download whatever data is still contained within. Sea water is nasty stuff; rain should be much less damaging.

Just be certain there are no batteries in the camera (or in the bell jar), as not all batteries will tolerate a vacuum.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > rHellfire said:
> ...



After having 2 young kids, I can confirm the toddler is the #1 hazard to a camera system haha...


----------



## freophotos (Oct 5, 2012)

One morning after an awesome rain storm I went out to finish off some gardening and to my surprise found my 5d and lens hanging from a branch, where I had left it the night before. That soaking was about as intense as sitting it in a bucket of distilled water.
I took the batteries out immediately, and of course did not remove the lens. I then gave it all to my dad who took it in to his work where they had a vacuum desiccator, which effectively sucks ALL the water out of whatever you put in there as vapour. 
Camera worked perfectly for years after.
Good luck with your gear.


----------

